# pricing questions



## articsnow (Oct 31, 2015)

hello,

I guess I would say I am a noob when it comes to starting a snow removal service this winter, but I do have quite the experience. I am not looking for anyone to tell me I need to go work for someone else first, or that I need to learn the business before I set out on my own. I am doing this myself, and I have the necessary skills to be successful. So here is my question: I am not sure what to be charging for customers. This is for RESIDENTIAL snow removal only. I have checked pricing with other competitors and checked the average cost for snow removal in my local area. which is in southeast Michigan. anywhere from 30-40 per push, depending on snowfall. I would like to know either a formula that is popular to use, or whether charging per push, or per inch would be the way to go starting out? any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I have read all the beginners thread to get some insight, but hasn't proved helpful. thanks in advance.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Flat rate price,it snows you plow it.


----------



## articsnow (Oct 31, 2015)

Im sorry, but that's ridiculous. if it snows 12" I should be charging more than if it snows 2". I am asking for a formula, or advantages of per push, to per inch pricing ect...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

articsnow;2046370 said:


> *Im sorry, but that's ridiculous.* if it snows 12" I should be charging more than if it snows 2". I am asking for a formula, or advantages of per push, to per inch pricing ect...


why? Explain.


----------



## articsnow (Oct 31, 2015)

grandview;2046386 said:


> why? Explain.


its fiscally irresponsible. If it takes me 20 minutes to remove 2" of snow, and an hour to remove 12", then im losing money, time, and wear and tear on my equipment. have you even done snow removal before? Whether you charge by the hour, or by snowfall, it costs more, and is a much better than charging a flat rate no matter the amount of snow.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok so someone gives you an idea and you bash them, if you do not know how to price a driveway to plow on your own, you should be subbing for someone else first.

You need to know your running costs, fuel, equipment repairs, insurance, etc so that you can find out how much you need to make in an hour.

The problem with talking to people on here without having any clue on how to price the driveways already is that the rates for them change so much across the country. there are areas that you will only be able to charge $20 for a driveway others can charge $60+ for. It all depends on the market and what it will allow.

Go sub, learn how to price. Just because i go buy all the equipment to run a fire station doesn't mean I should.

But to answer your question, see the above (know your costs so you know how much you have to make), and then in my area a per push is the way most residential accounts are done. here a 3" trigger is popular.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

articsnow;2046399 said:


> its fiscally irresponsible. If it takes me 20 minutes to remove 2" of snow, and an hour to remove 12", then im losing money, time, and wear and tear on my equipment. have you even done snow removal before? Whether you charge by the hour, or by snowfall, it costs more, and is a much better than charging a flat rate no matter the amount of snow.


He does seasonal contracts and makes money even if there is no snow, I wouldn't bash him. He has a lot of knowledge you could use.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

yea Grandview, have you even done snow removal before?

or are you:.....fiscally irresponsible


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

articsnow;2046370 said:


> Im sorry, but that's ridiculous. if it snows 12" I should be charging more than if it snows 2". I am asking for a formula, or advantages of per push, to per inch pricing ect...


did you misspell ur name on purpose?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2046407 said:


> yea Grandview, have you even done snow removal before?
> 
> or are you:.....fiscally irresponsible


Well I did stay at a Holiday Inn,and I just bought a boat load of furniture yesterday.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We need to give this guy a brake. He's from southeast mich, the same place the Detroit Lions play. :laughing:


----------



## articsnow (Oct 31, 2015)

i think I'm being misunderstood. Im not trying to
Bash anyone. I asked a specific question and was answered with a very generalized answer. I'm aware I can charge a flat rate. i also know what my costs are to run equipment, fuel, ect... I have done the research. As far as pricing goes, I do know what the local rates are going for. I'm not asking how much to charge, I'm asking for pros and cons of "how" to charge for the snow removal of residential homes, without contracts. I know of the 3" trigger. Which is probably what I will use.


----------



## articsnow (Oct 31, 2015)

LapeerLandscape;2046418 said:


> We need to give this guy a brake. He's from southeast mich, the same place the Detroit Lions play. :laughing:


Oh god, don't remind me about the lions lol they are aweful this year!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Pro's of a 3" trigger:
- Get paid for every 3"
- Customers know you will be coming and when(ish)
- Charge for sidewalks and salting extra (sidewalks if that fits your market, some include)
- You know when to plow

Cons:
- What if 2.9" comes
- Where do you measure
- Why should customer trust you


Go Patriots, I deflated the balls.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I heard Grandviews becoming a pro golfer, so good he's plowing there lot for free!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2046427 said:


> I heard Grandviews becoming a pro golfer, so good he's plowing there lot for free!


His page on backpage is gone, new profession?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

articsnow;2046358 said:


> hello,
> 
> I guess I would say I am a noob when it comes to starting a snow removal service this winter, but I do have quite the experience. I am not looking for anyone to tell me I need to go work for someone else first, or that I need to learn the business before I set out on my own. I am doing this myself, and I have the necessary skills to be successful. So here is my question: I am not sure what to be charging for customers. This is for RESIDENTIAL snow removal only. I have checked pricing with other competitors and checked the average cost for snow removal in my local area. which is in southeast Michigan. anywhere from 30-40 per push, depending on snowfall. I would like to know either a formula that is popular to use, or whether charging per push, or per inch would be the way to go starting out? any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I have read all the beginners thread to get some insight, but hasn't proved helpful. thanks in advance.


Subbing will not teach you how to price. I doubt any contractor will be willing to share this information with you. And if they do they will tell you some high price.

Just make sure your clients know your coming every 3 inches. Charge the 35 40 $ as you say is the going rate in your area. If you get somebody that wants to wait till the storm is over for the same price they are not having on your route.

I'm not a residential contractor. Some guys charge by the inch. I do not know this formula. Hopefully someone will help you with it. I would stick to a 3 inch trigger and forget about it.


----------



## articsnow (Oct 31, 2015)

LapeerLandscape;2046418 said:


> We need to give this guy a brake. He's from southeast mich, the same place the Detroit Lions play. :laughing:


Lapeer, you do know you live Michigan right? just because your in a different part of the state doesn't mean you don't have to claim them! The're your team too!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

articsnow;2046358 said:


> hello,
> I am not looking for anyone to tell me I need to go work for someone else first, or that I need to learn the business before I set out on my own. I am doing this myself, and I have the necessary skills to be successful. So here is my question: I am not sure what to be charging for customers. This is for RESIDENTIAL snow removal only. I have checked pricing with other competitors and checked the average cost for snow removal in my local area. which is in southeast Michigan. anywhere from 30-40 per push, depending on snowfall. I would like to know either a formula that is popular to use, or whether charging per push, or per inch would be the way to go starting out? any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I have read all the beginners thread to get some insight, but hasn't proved helpful. thanks in advance.


The irony here is you answered your own question.

the average cost for snow removal in my local area. which is in southeast Michigan. anywhere from 30-40 per push.

So pick a trigger amount between 3-6 and charge them that.

There is no magic formula.

You either charge them by push based on inches or a seasonal rate.


----------



## articsnow (Oct 31, 2015)

FredG;2046758 said:


> Subbing will not teach you how to price. I doubt any contractor will be willing to share this information with you. And if they do they will tell you some high price.
> 
> Just make sure your clients know your coming every 3 inches. Charge the 35 40 $ as you say is the going rate in your area. If you get somebody that wants to wait till the storm is over for the same price they are not having on your route.
> 
> I'm not a residential contractor. Some guys charge by the inch. I do not know this formula. Hopefully someone will help you with it. I would stick to a 3 inch trigger and forget about it.


Thanks, I like the 3" trigger, but in my area a lot of older, as well as business people, would like their driveways done no matter what. And no other companies that I know of go out for less than 2". And if I decide to charge per push, I'm making more money if it snows again, and I have to come back. Definitely helps, thank you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Every contractor and every customers needs are different. It not always just as straight forward as you think, are you shoveling the sidewalk to the front door, is there a sidewalk out by the road and does it have to be shoveled, do they want salt, do they want sidewalk salt (calcium chloride).


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You don't give them the option as to what amount of snow has to be on the ground to plow. Under 2 inches most guys salt. So set your trigger at 2 inches for everyone and plow them all.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

grandview;2046847 said:


> You don't give them the option as to what amount of snow has to be on the ground to plow. Under 2 inches most guys salt. So set your trigger at 2 inches for everyone and plow them all.


Good deal, That's what I'm saying, I said 3'' on res. but 2 is cool if you don't have a bunch of cry babies. No option is the key word. I'm east of you in a different weather pattern. Maybe 2'' is what you guys need to keep up. You get more snow than me.

I can help you out if you get something like last year and in trouble. I sent a wheel loader up there last year. I have a airport snow blower to. Could never find no work for it. I got the shoots to load trucks.

I should of drove up there and sat on the thruway with my liability's etc. I was busy and did not have the right man to run it. As usual it sat again.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

articsnow;2046399 said:


> its fiscally irresponsible. If it takes me 20 minutes to remove 2" of snow, and an hour to remove 12", then im losing money, time, and wear and tear on my equipment.* have you even done snow removal before?* Whether you charge by the hour, or by snowfall, it costs more, and is a much better than charging a flat rate no matter the amount of snow.


We'll see how it works out on this ,billed my 1 st seasonal.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Divide by zero. Go ahead....do it..


----------

